
This is now what happens when you try to post fake news on Facebook - fbrusch
https://qz.com/936503/facebooks-new-method-of-fighting-fake-news-is-making-it-hard-for-people-to-post-a-false-story-about-irish-slaves/
======
djsumdog
They are controlling the narrative, in a way that's more blatant than every
before.

------
Sunset
Great, so does everything by CNN and Gawker get slapped with that? No?

